# A vintage architect says thank you to an elf or a fellow LJ...



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*A vintage architect says thank you!*
to an elf or a fellow LJ…

*?*
Someone has sent a book for MaFe the vintage architect? 
It is 'The anarchist's tool chest' and it arrived today with UPS… 
It must be a wonderful little thoughtful elf, a book elf.










Whoever this secret little person is, I thank you from my heart, I was a big wonderful surprised smile this morning. Hmmmmm life is sweet when we remember to look and when we have the luck that others send some of their kindness to us. Jubiiiii, I will be reading this Schwarz book with double the joy.










Now I will lie down in my little garden, lay there and dream of little elf's and kindness.

Thank you from my heart, it touched me a lot,
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Mads, I know the identitity of this kind little elf. It's not me, as I'm more a warty hobgoblin than elf, but my lips are forever sealed. You will treasure your gift even more if you ever identify this kind elf, as he is one of fine principles and wisdom.


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

You see, all those saucepans of milk were not wasted after all !
Nice Elf !


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

congrat´s Mads 
not surpriced some of kindness return to you from time to time .............. (SU….) LOL
you deserve it ….. enjoy

thanks to the elf with a big hart 

let us know if you learn something ….. Ha Ha

take care
Dennis


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Mads*, you are a fine man and there are many here on LJs that loves you so this is not strange to me at all. You deserve the occasional anonymous gift as do many others here as well. So just smile and enjoy your book. I am told that it's a very good book - so much the better. God Bless.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi trallelaaaloooliii,
The alf are silent, I am enjoying.

Al, yes I had a idea you might be involved, I remember not so long ago the warty hobgoblin was sending me a book on making hand planes and he used the same name… So I was thinking you had given some info to the elfs… lol.

I do have a idea of a elf with principles and wisdom - hmmmmm….

Fabrice, that one you will have to explain… Saucepans? Yes- a wonderful elf.

Dennis, Thank you for the kind words, I have no idea if I deserve it, but I do love the fact that the elf think I do, and I do love to get a secret little present from a US elf, it's a little story in the story, so yes I have a big warm smile here.

helluvawreck, I also get a little red in my face now, thank you. I also hear this book should be really good, and I will enjoy it this I know, a book about tools, a book that came with UPS send by the ELFs, that is hard to beat, and sure is impossible not to enjoy (and I do like Schwarz when he is not angry at me - lol).

Best thoughts guys, and thank you for the words of sugar I will do my best to live up to them and for making me even more curious now also,
Mads


----------



## ShopTinker (Oct 27, 2010)

You have a lovely spot, there in your garden, to read and think deep thoughts.

I'm not surprised that a kind elf thought you deserving of that book. There are many of us who appreciate the time you invest in your blogs. You are very generous person. You freely share with us all the things you've learned through research and practice.


----------



## TechRedneck (Jul 30, 2010)

Mads:

I read this book on my vacation at the beach. I'm sure you'll enjoy it. There are a number of threads and reviews on the book. You Al and Wayne have inspired me to re-design my shop to accommodate more hand tools. (and spend more money!) Nice little garden there ; )


----------



## llwynog (May 5, 2011)

Mads, 
The saucepans were simply a reference to a practice in Celtic folklore : some people would leave out a saucepan filled with milk for the faeries/elves/small people/fair folks/Korrigans every night. Thus doing, they were hoping to win the good graces of said faeries/elves/small people/fair folks/Korrigans who can be very nice if they like you and very mean if they don't…
Clearly you are a friend of the faeries/elves/small people/fair folks/Korrigans (and you deserve it)


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

That is nice.

Like all our friends said you deserve it. Enjoy!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi hi,

After a good nights sleep, I woke with a smile.
Breakfast and out with the trash, while going there I looked at the top paper and it was the shipping paper from the bookseller, I noticed something I did not see before the book was billed to a person in Sacramento, the name I did not know so I checked on Google and look what came up…










I laughed big time… But perhaps… We never know a wood working dog!
Naaaaaaa, I think it must be a cover for a elf, this elf is smart I see.

So now I will just go through the 30.550 members on LJ to see if I can find some one in Sacramento, see you in a month…

I start to wonder if elfs do whittle…

Dan, I love my little garden, it is really small 10×20 feet, but even so I managed to make it a little part of paradise as I usually say. When I moved in four years ago it was just some gravel and a few spots of grass, now I feel like sitting in a little clearing in the woods, yes I do love my little green spot, I feel blessed here.
I enjoy the circle LJ makes, to make a sketch, make a project, document it, share it and perhaps even inspire, and then at the end get all the feed back, and yes all the wonderful words and kindness, this is worth so much to me and makes me feel rich in live - what more can we ask for. (Except some old tools to restore - laugh).

TechRedneck, so here was the answer, the inspiration, it is so rewarding. I'm glad you got the bug it is a wonderful bug, yes he do eat his way into our budget, and yes he do keep us awake once in a while, but to be able to shell the fresh wood, see the shavings of a well tuned hand plane and even create as we go, that sure is a gift.

Fabrice, now I follow, thank you, I will set out some milk now. I was just at a wonderful museeum the other day, and finally I got my self a fire steel, so I have been in the forrest to find a tinder and so on, soon I will have reaced the step of evolution where I make fire… So I guess the saucepan with milk fits right into my middle age life here.

Ian, a big smile from me to you.

By the way and in balance with the middleage theme, the bench is my fresh made shaving horse without the top, I will post this soon.

Best thoughts to all of you, and especially my elf,
Mads


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

there is more than one elf and they do move around so looking in sacramento wont get you closer .. LOL
and the bench looks good sofare …. but I think you shuold have made alot longer
if it has to dupple as a couch and shaving horse 

have a great day 

Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Those capable looking hindquarters look like those of a worker that's toted heavy stock. I suspect your elf may be nothing more than this Sacramento canine. Or perhaps there's another elf in that sunny state.


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

Proud for you Mads…. Enjoy your book and the good fortune of wonderful friends…. Simply reading this made my day today. Thank you for helping remind me of what I tend to forget from time to time….

Enjoy your garden and book my friend….


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

I love that your garden bench has a ripping notch.

Glad that all is well in your world and that you have good friends.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Beautiful slice of paradise you have there in your garden. Thanks for sharing this story with us; everyone needs an elf friend!


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I missed the notch, "That's so Mads!"










God, I crack myself up


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I know what you're sitting on. It's coming along nicely I see and you've found another use for it as a sun lounger.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Nice place to read, Mad.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Looks like a wonderful place to make shavings on the shave horse when it is done.


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

That's so Mads!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi hi,

Jim, I laugh, yes you are probaly right…

Wayne, hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm. The shaving horse is done, I just need to post it, soon my dear 
Wayne, soon. Are you carving, as I'm reading?

CJIII, yes it is wonderful to be in my green little spot, so nice.

Andy, yes and even you know, there has been a little change, mother nature gave me a gift in the forest one day, this you will see.

Al, laugh here thank you. And love that you are not afraid to laugh. Yes even the state is there it do not tell enough, so I just have to smile and enjoy my Elf.

Rob, ohhh yes a Elf friend should be for all, wish a Elf will find you.

RG, I think you will like my shaving horse, I was thinking of you when I made the one end, you will see why when I post it.

Dan, so nice to see you, yes it has made many days for me, it keeps helping me to belive that kindness is never wrong. Smile to the world, and the world will smile to you! (Do I look angry - laugh).

Dennis, it sounds like you know things I do not… But I see this more and more, that I do not know a lot at the end - lol. If I made that bench any longer it would be bigger than my garden, you have been there and know how small my garden is.

I enjoy this not knowing now, and I will read the book with this little Elf in my stomac flying arround as a butterfly. 
Thank you for the comments, and once more thank you Elf,
Mads


----------



## rivergirl (Aug 18, 2010)

Cool bench Mads! Enjoy the book!


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

its maybee true you don´t know much …. LOL 
but you sure is gifted with a few great things …. corriusity and the gift tell 
others what you have found out sofare witout saying its the only thruth

take care 
Dennis


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I spotted a black and white dog trotting down my block, an athletic sort, carrying a book-like box. Maybe a clue?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

AL! Is it yor sweet little dog that we talk about, I did have a idea it was a black and white dog? Acually I miss that photo on your avitar.
Dennis, I smile big here thank you.
Kelly, that was sweet thank you, yes this book will fully be enjoyed.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I don't how old you have to be to qualify as a vintage architect, but as far as eBay is concerned "vintage" often seems to mean anything that was purchased less than 24 hours ago, is dirty and worn, or looks like it might be old if you don't know anything about history and squint really hard It is as overused, and misused, as the word "rare".

Seriously though, I think the word vintage can be used to refer to anything purchased/made or born in any year as long as it is followed by the actual year. So you could say:

LN No.4 vintage 2008
A cheeky bottle of port, vintage 1977
etc.

The problem comes when it is NOT accompanied by the year and used incorrectly instead of the word antique.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

No, Mads, not my sweet little dog but I'll give you another clue: these dogs are rumored to have carried fairies on their backs, which isn't all that different than an elf, by my novice calculation. Perhaps it was a fairy on that saddle, rather than an elf? They appear similar at dusk, obviously


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

wonderful surprise!

some things are best left unsolved, adds a bit of magical vibe to them that never ends


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

My ohhh! Al I am more confused now…
Vintage yes it is a fuzzy one, perhaps why I love it. And I do love stuff that are a statement of their time as long as they are treated with care and have ben used with respect. If this then fits me…
Thank you guys,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Is it this guy?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

http://www.elfwood.com/art/s/l/sliker/fairy_dog.jpg

Ups here are the picture.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

He's a cutie, but I was thinking more….



> ?


?


> should have a "fairy saddle" marking on the side of their shoulders caused by changes in the thickness, length and direction of hair growth. The phrase "fairy saddle" arises from the legend that


?


> ?? were harnessed and used as steeds by fairies. The white markings can be on the feet, chest, nose, stripe on the head, and as white partly or fully around the neck.


?


> ?


?? have an undercoat of fine soft fur and an overcoat of coarse hair, which makes their coat water resistant. Their coat should be medium length with a little extra on the chest plate.

So I'm thinking…one from California with a "chest plate", not unlike a "cap iron". That may narrow it down. We may be on to something here. Perhaps a fellow galoot owns this steed? It's all very curious

I'm also told that the "black and white" is actually "tri-color". I must have missed the third color in the dim light when he sped past, fairy dust 'a trailin'. I'm even told that pure black and whites may be entirely unsuitable for fairy transport. Who knew?

Black-headed tricolor, (the most recessive color genetically) which is a black and red dogs with red markings (in the same places you would see red on a black doberman) and white markings as described under Red above. A dog would be considered a mismark if they were black and white with no tan present.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Today a little troll arrived!










It was a bill from UPS 65 dollar, it was a UPS billing fee and a tax fee from the Danish goverment for the book…

I can see that the Elf paied 30 dollar for the book and 48 for the shipping to Denmark, and now I paied 65 on top so that reach a total of 143 dollar for this book, or 113 for ? and 30 for the book!

I was thinking for a second that it might be Chris Schwarz him self that send it as a thank you for my blog about his ruder answer to my questions for PWM.

Laugh.

*No! Who ever this wonderful elf is, I am still the same happy for the book, I am still so touched by the gesture and I find it therefore worth every cent. You could never have known this so no worries.*

(If some one else gets the idea of sending little gifts for Europe, send it from a private adress with no bill inside and write it is a gift, then we are usually free. This pack was send direct from Lee Valley and so the customs see it right away).

Best thoughts and a big smile,
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I had no idea that such trolls were at work! This is an important lesson to me, as I had no clue that this could happen. I will be careful that anything I might mail to Europe is sent private-to-private in a plain brown wrapper. I've never heard of these fees being assessed upon the recipient?!

Does shipping via Amazon.com incur the same fees?


----------



## Brit (Aug 14, 2010)

I know that feeling Mads. Whatever they charge is too much in my opinion, but 65 dollars on a 30 dollar item is way high. I suppose that is made up of 25% VAT + customs duty. I thought ours taxes were high enough, but yours are worse.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Let's figure out the best way once and for all to minimize this madness.
Suppose I want to send a parcel to Denmark, what is the recommended method?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh yes this is pure madness.
I agree, but also funny.

The way is acually as you say Bertha, wrap it in old newspapers and write gift on the outside of the pack, then it is free.
If it comes from a store tax bangs.
Last time I bought some knifeblades I paied more than doubble for them because of this.
But last time you send me Bertha, they did not discover so I got it for free.

I belive they call it the free world economy! lol.

Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

For the record, if any Elves or Fairies are listening in, my workshop elf ordered this gift via Amazon Prime and did little else. In the future, it's likely better to play it safe, pack inconspicuously, mail from private-to-private, and display "gift" conspicuously.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes but then we will not have this wonderful story.
So at the end this book will be my favorite book just for this reason alone, and this is something yes!
Big smile, and Al I do love that your wonderful dog is back again.
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Very true, Mads, my friend. Stories of adventure are difficult to put a price on.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Yes and this one for me is priceless.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

yes it is Brit and what is even worse is that they take 25% of the customduty and of the P&P too
oh yah the Danish goverment realy do know how to steal from people 
they open the parcels or not but called espedition by suspect there is something to check
what do you think people wuold say if they did it every time you cross the borders in europe in your car
and call you in just to see if your passport and trunk is okay and say you have to pay 185 DKr + 25% tax

I have just won an ouction on a tiny cat figur my daughter she saw it on the UK site but the item was from USA I bid in becourse she sayd she realy wanted to give it to her mother as a gift ….. LOL …. do as told 
right 
and the cost + P&P was around 3,50$ and was first after the ouction ended I remember what the custom
did last time I send for some books :-(
so now I am realy looking forward to see a small parcel arive with the custom notice it …..

have a great weekend foks
Dennis


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

I can understand the insane shipping costs. I remember going to great lengths to get my dovetail marker from Julio. That's still one of the most expensive tools I own (and worth every cent)

I certainly hope you have enjoyed the book.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

That is unbelieveable…. : ^ (


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Sweet Elf, I have made my review of the book now, forgive me it is not only sweet words.
I love the book for the reasons you have allready read in this post and know in your heart.
Best thoughts from my heart and a another big thank you for this wonderful thought,
Mads


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

"Yes but then we will not have this wonderful story.
So at the end this book will be my favorite book just for this reason alone, and this is something yes!" 
And that is why you are the best!!!! I love your love of life.

Remember when Steel City provided the bandsaw as the grand prize for one of our Awards? Imagine the look on the VP's face (I think that was his title) when I told him that someone in England could potentially win. .... 
priceless!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Laugh Debbie, that was a sweet one.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you wonderful elf, I was directed to Schwarz blog and saw you made a note there.
I think I have got my self a guardian elf.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

(by the way, did your LJ Free book arrive?


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi Debbie,
Yes thank you!
But as you know I send it to Elf land in US, and here it was well recieved with a smile.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

excellent


----------

